# porra nenhuma



## eklir

Hola a todos, 
alguien podría decirme qué significa "porra nenhuma", es una especie de frase hecha pero no tengo muy claro si el significado es siempre el mismo o varía sobre el contexto.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Girl Of Ipanema

Cuidado..."porra nenhuma" é calão, palavrão e pode equiparar-se ao famoso "f..." inglês ou "puñetera" ou "carajo" español. Por exemplo : quando alguém pede / ordena para fazer uma coisa, e vc. se recusa terminantemente: "Vou fazer porra nenhuma !". O correto seria dizer : Não vou fazer absolutamente ndad" . oOutro exemplo: se vc. não entendeu nada do que uma pessoa falou, vc. pode dizer "Não entendi porra nenhuma" mas é muito rude e grosseiro. Neste caso, vc. pode usar a palavra "patavina" (desconheço a origem) para substituir.Entendeu ou não entendeu "patavina" ):


----------



## Vanda

Além do que a Girl of Ipanema explicou, geralmente homens, num ambiente só de homens, usam a expressão. Poucas mulheres diriam 'porra nenhuma' a menos que estejam zangadas e, de novo, num ambiente de pessoas amigas.


----------



## Turca

Hola! Esta vez en español. Aquí en Argentina "porra nenhuma" sería " un carajo" o "ni en pedo". Por ejemplo:
"¿Vas a pagar lo que el mecánico te pidió por el arreglo?"
"No lo voy a pagar *ni en pedo".**

"¿Sabes que a Juan le fue mal en el examen de inglés?"
"Me importa *un carajo*, él no es mi amigo".

Lógico que son pocas las mujeres que usan estos términos en Argentina (sólo algunas tribus urbanas usan este lenguaje). Admito que cuando yo me enojo MUCHO las uso, pero en un ambiente de conocidos, familiares o amigos.

***Lo que nos lleva a otra cuestión: *la palabra pedo* en *Argentina* ha formado expresiones muy curiosas, a saber:
*ni en pedo*: ni loco, ni aunque me paguen.
*(vive en una) nube de pedos*: vive volando, soñando, en otro mundo. También se usa para cuando te enamorás (*ej*: desde que salgo con Joaquín vivo en una nube de pedos)
*estar en pedo*: estar embriagado, borracho. También se puede usar cuando una persona desvaría, tiene ideas extravagantes. (*Ej*ejalo, no vale la pena discutir con él porque está en pedo.)
*vivir al pedo*: vivir sin un objetivo, porque el aire es gratis, tener experiencias y no capitalizarlas para no repetir errores.
*agarrarse un pedo*: emborracharse. (*ej*: Mario salió con los pibes ayer y se agarró un pedo catatónico)
*estar al pedo*: estar sin hacer nada, libre. (*ej*: Nos podríamos ver el martes, total estoy al pedo.)
*irse para arriba como pedo de buzo*:tener éxito en un emprendimiento. (ej: el negocio está andando muy bien, ¡Nos vamos para arriba como pedo de buzo!")
*de pedo*: de casualidad. (*ej*: Cuando iba al trabajo me crucé con mi prima, de pedo, porque ella trabaja en la otra punta de la ciudad)
*a los pedos*: rápido. (*ej*: Como el banco cierra a las 3, salí de la municipalidad a los pedos para poder llegar y hacer el depósito)
*(fulano) tiene un pedo atómico*: está loco.
*(una cosa, algo) es muy pedorra/pedorro*: de baja calidad, barato. (Ej: compré un pantalón por $10, re pedorro, pero resultó bueno)


----------



## jazyk

*(vive en una) nube de pedos*/(fulano) tiene un pedo atómico*:
Engraçadíssimas.


----------



## Girl Of Ipanema

É lógica que nenhuma mulher que se preza vai usar tal palavra. A não ser (que me perdoem as lusitanas) em Portugal, principalmente, no Porto onde é muito mais comum ouvir as pessoas praguejarem (ou praguejar, ehehehehe ?), até mesmo as mulheres.


----------



## Outsider

Não é só no Porto que as mulheres praguejam, e também se pragueja muito em Lisboa. Mas "porra nenhuma" parece-me uma expressão mais brasileira que portuguesa.


----------



## Maria Maya

Não acho que as mulheres não usem estas expressões, apenas que não se usam em ambientes formais, como o trabalho. "Porra nenhuma" é MUITO comum.


----------



## Mahari

Creio que seja uma expressão tipicamente brasileira, não sei em Portugal 

Especificamente na Bahia, a palavrinha "porra" meio que perdeu a conotação de palavra de baixo calão - é uma "partícula" muito comum por aqui, costumamos brincar que funciona como vários advérbios.

Será lançado em breve um filme infantil chamado "Os Porraloukinhas", imagina! rs


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

A expressão "porra nenhuma" significa NADA, coisa nenhuma.

A palavra isolda "porra" significa ESPERMA, e é muito vulgar.


----------



## argos2008

PORRA NENHUMA: NI MIERDA, NADA. LOS DE "NI EN PEDO" ES MÁS ARGENTINO O NO SÉ SI URUGUAYO TAMBIÉN.

SI TU TE COMUNICAS CON ALGUIEN DE OTROS PAÍSES LATINOAMERICANOS NO TE VAN A ENTENDER LO DE "NI EN PEDO". SEGÚN LA REAL ACADEMIA DE LA LENGUA PEDO ES : Ventosidad que se expele del vientre por el ano.

TE CUENTO QUE EN SUDAMÉRICA LOS PAÍSES Q USAN MÁS PALABRAS LOCALES SON ARTGENTINA, CHILE, VENEZUELA, COLOMBIA. ASÍ Q SI APRENDES EL ESPAÑOL AHÍ TIENES QUE AVERIGUAR COMO SE HABLA EN LOS DEMÁS PAÍSES DE LATINOAMÉRICA PARA Q TE ENTIENDAN MEJHOR.


----------



## willy2008

Sería como decir* nem a pau*,o aqui en Argentina *ni a palos*


----------



## amistad2008

Girl Of Ipanema said:


> Cuidado..."porra nenhuma" é calão, palavrão e pode equiparar-se ao famoso "f..." inglês ou "puñetera" ou "carajo" español. Por exemplo : quando alguém pede / ordena para fazer uma coisa, e vc. se recusa terminantemente: "Vou fazer porra nenhuma !". O correto seria dizer : Não vou fazer absolutamente ndad" . oOutro exemplo: se vc. não entendeu nada do que uma pessoa falou, vc. pode dizer "Não entendi porra nenhuma" mas é muito rude e grosseiro. Neste caso, vc. pode usar a palavra "patavina" (desconheço a origem) para substituir.Entendeu ou não entendeu "patavina" ):


 


Vanda said:


> Além do que a Girl of Ipanema explicou, geralmente homens, num ambiente só de homens, usam a expressão. Poucas mulheres diriam 'porra nenhuma' a menos que estejam zangadas e, de novo, num ambiente de pessoas amigas.


 


Maria Maya said:


> Não acho que as mulheres não usem estas expressões, apenas que não se usam em ambientes formais, como o trabalho. "Porra nenhuma" é MUITO comum.


 
Concordo, eu mesma não gosto de utilizar essa palavra.



Mahari said:


> Especificamente na Bahia, a palavrinha "porra" meio que perdeu a conotação de palavra de baixo calão - é uma "partícula" muito comum por aqui, costumamos brincar que funciona como vários advérbios.
> 
> Será lançado em breve um filme infantil chamado "Os Porraloukinhas", imagina! rs


Acho que é bem por aí, com o tempo vai acabar virando uma palavra comúm.



Ricardo Tavares said:


> A expressão "porra nenhuma" significa NADA, coisa nenhuma.
> 
> A palavra isolda "porra" significa ESPERMA, e é muito vulgar.


Exato, é o que significa a palavra.



willy2008 said:


> Sería como decir* nem a pau*,o aqui en Argentina *ni a palos*


 
Não sabia que na Argentina se falasse assim, parece uma tradução literal da nossa expressão. 

Valeu pela informação!


----------



## Istriano

Mahari said:


> Creio que seja uma expressão tipicamente brasileira, não sei em Portugal
> 
> Especificamente na Bahia, a palavrinha "porra" meio que perdeu a conotação de palavra de baixo calão - é uma "partícula" muito comum por aqui, costumamos brincar que funciona como vários advérbios.
> 
> Será lançado em breve um filme infantil chamado "Os Porraloukinhas", imagina! rs






Ricardo Tavares said:


> A expressão "porra nenhuma" significa NADA, coisa nenhuma.
> 
> A palavra isolda "porra" significa ESPERMA, e é muito vulgar.




Na Bahia não é vulgar, porque esperma se diz _gala_, e não _porra_. 
Daí, a gente usa a palavra derivada: *porreta *que significa _bárbaro, ótimo._
(Compare com a palavra lusitana: _porreiro_).


Bom,
alguém poderia traduzir para mim, o que significa

*Gana la porra del Madrid-Barça*



 É que não entendo.

Muito grato.


----------



## Carfer

Istriano said:


> Na Bahia não é vulgar, porque esperma se diz _gala_, e não _porra_.
> Daí, a gente usa a palavra derivada: *porreta *que significa _bárbaro, ótimo._
> (Compare com a palavra lusitana: _porreiro_).
> 
> 
> Bom,
> alguém poderia traduzir para mim, o que significa
> 
> *Gana la porra del Madrid-Barça*
> 
> 
> 
> É que não entendo.
> 
> Muito grato.


 
Acho que é um jogo de apostas sobre o resultado do encontro.
A propósito, em Portugal o termo '_porra_' não tem o significado de esperma (que em calão aqui se diz '_esporra_'), é uma interjeição relativamente anódina, mais ou menos equivalente a _'Irra!_' ou _'Arre!_' (talvez apenas um pouco mais grosseira) e, segundo o _'Dicionário Obsceno da Língua Portuguesa'_ de Carlos Pinto Santos e Orlando Neves, significa '_pénis_' e tem como étimo o espanhol '_puerro_' (bastão de cabo grosso). Palavras relacionadas com '_porra_', também em calão, são '_porraço_' e '_porraz_' (para significar pénis grande), _'porrete_' (um de menores dimensões), '_porretada_' ou, raramente, '_porrada_' (a cópula), _'porretudo' _ou_ 'porrudo'_ (o homem bem aviado do dito). Além disso, o nosso termo, tão comum, '_porrada_', significa habitualmente sova, espancamento, tareia, o que está conforme com o significado do étimo que lhe é atribuído.


----------



## Kalimi5t

Sim! Na Espanha sempre se fazem "porras" pelos jogos importantes.

Normalmente cada pessoa paga 1€ para participar e diz um resultado "1-1", "3-0", ...
Quem consegue adivinhar o resultado ganha todo o dineiro.

Existem variaçoes: Algumas vezes nao se podem repetir resultados, outras sim, as vezes (quando há muitas pessoas) também deve-se dizer quem vai fazer o primeiro gol, ...


----------



## Audie

Carfer said:


> segundo o _'Dicionário Obsceno da Língua Portuguesa'_ de Carlos Pinto Santos e Orlando Neves, significa '_pénis_' e tem como étimo o espanhol '_puerro_' (bastão de cabo grosso).


De acordo com o Houaiss, parece que a origem tanto de '_porra_' quanto de '_puerro_' é o vegetal aqui conhecido como alho-porro. Daí, por causa da forma da planta, passou ao sentido de bastão com cabo grosso e, "num segundo nível metafórico" passou a '_pênis_'" (no Brasil ainda derivou mais para '_esperma_').


Carfer said:


> Palavras relacionadas com '_porra_', também em calão, são '_porraço_' e '_porraz_' (para significar pénis grande), _'porrete_' (um de menores dimensões), '_porretada_' ou, raramente, '_porrada_' (a cópula), _'porretudo' _ou_ 'porrudo'_ (o homem bem aviado do dito). Além disso, o nosso termo, tão comum, '_porrada_', significa habitualmente sova, espancamento, tareia, o que está conforme com o significado do étimo que lhe é atribuído.


Dessa lista, só conheço por aqui '_porrada_' (surra, sova) e '_porrete_' (pequeno bastão). Nenhum dos dois é termo chulo.

Curioso que, no Recife, usa-se muito '_esporr*o*_' como termo não tão vulgar com o sentido de '_esbregue, reprimenda_': '_A mãe de Toinho deu um esporro nele na frente de todo mundo_'. Só agora, vendo o Houaiss, soube que é cognato de '_porra_' e que tem também o mesmo sentido que Carfer descreveu para '_esporr*a*_' (esperma).


----------



## anaczz

Audierunt said:


> Curioso que, no Recife, usa-se muito '_esporr*o*_' como termo não tão vulgar com o sentido de '_esbregue, reprimenda_': '_A mãe de Toinho deu um esporro nele na frente de todo mundo_'. Só agora, vendo o Houaiss, soube que é cognato de '_porra_' e que tem também o mesmo sentido que Carfer descreveu para '_esporr*a*_' (esperma).


Aqui em São Paulo (hoje estou por aqui...) também se usa (ou, pelo menos, usou-se há tempos atrás) esporro com esse mesmo sentido.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Kalimi5t said:


> Sim! Na Espanha sempre se fazem "porras" pelos jogos importantes.
> 
> Normalmente cada pessoa paga 1€ para participar e diz um resultado "1-1", "3-0", ...
> Quem consegue adivinhar o resultado ganha todo o dineiro.
> 
> Existem variaçoes: Algumas vezes nao se podem repetir resultados, outras sim, as vezes (quando há muitas pessoas) também deve-se dizer quem vai fazer o primeiro gol, ...



Que interessante! Aqui no Brasil, temos um jogo muito popular, que se costuma praticar nos bares enquanto se consome uma boa cerveja gelada, que se chama *porrinha*, o qual consiste em em dar 3 palitos (normalmente de fósforo) a cada um dos participantes, que escolhem sem que ninguém veja, a quantidade de palitos em sua mão fechada (portanto, pode haver um, dois, três ou nenhum palito - lona). Assim, cada partipante anuncia o resultado da soma de todos os palitos antes de todos abrirem suas mãos. Depois, todos abrem as mãos e somam-se os palitos e quem acertar o somatório vence a brincadeira.


----------



## Serena77

Pelo menos em São Paulo, "não acho que as mulheres não usem estas expressões, apenas que não se usam em ambientes formais, como o trabalho. "Porra nenhuma" é MUITO comum." [2]


----------



## Arnold2

No sé qué es lo que los brasileños en general tenemos con los tacos (no me refiero a los tacos mejicanos, por supuesto) si en muchos países de Europa se los utilizan muy a menudo y de forma muy natural. A mí "_*porra nenhuma*_" no me suena como algo del otro mundo, digna de censura, al contrario de lo que ha dicho alguien anteriormente. "_*Porra nenhuma*_" quiere decir simplemente "*nada*".

Não estou fazendo nada.

Não estou fazendo porra nenhuma.​
Espero haber ayudado. Un saludo.


----------



## okporip

Istriano said:


> alguém poderia traduzir para mim, o que significa
> 
> *Gana la porra del Madrid-Barça*
> 
> 
> 
> É que não entendo.
> 
> Muito grato.



Pelo contexto, não há dúvida que Carfer e Kalimi5t têm razão: trata-se de um jogo de aposta no resultado de outro jogo (o de futebol). No México, porém, a expressão tem um outro sentido futebolístico: o de aglomeração torcedora, como se nota no título do livro abaixo.

MAGAZINE,  Roger. Azul y oro como mi corazón: masculinidad, juventud y poder en  una porra de los Pumas de la UNAM. Ciudad de México: Afínita;  Universidad Ibero-americana, 2008.


----------



## lenabrasil

Resumiéndolo!

Entonces en español sería:

No le pago ni mierda / ni en pedo / ni a palos / ni un carajo??? Todas esas son posibles?


----------



## araceli

Hola:

Sí, se usan todas.
No le pago ni mierda --- No le pago una mierda (más común)
Ni a palos es la más _suave_ de todas las expresiones que pusiste.


Saludos


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

araceli said:


> No le pago ni mierda --- No le pago una mierda (más común)


Eso depende. Por acá es más común la primera. 

Saludos.


----------



## Brazilian Girl

Maria Maya said:


> Não acho que as mulheres não usem estas expressões, apenas que não se usam em ambientes formais, como o trabalho. "Porra nenhuma" é MUITO comum.



Concordo. Não tem nada a ver com mulher que se preze ou não....


----------



## anaczz

Serena77 said:


> Pelo menos em São Paulo, "não acho que as mulheres não usem estas expressões, apenas que não se usam em ambientes formais, como o trabalho. "Porra nenhuma" é MUITO comum." [2]





Maria Maya said:


> Não acho que as mulheres não usem estas expressões, apenas que não se usam em ambientes formais, como o trabalho. "Porra nenhuma" é MUITO comum.





Brazilian Girl said:


> Concordo. Não tem nada a ver com mulher que se preze ou não....


Já que é uma manifestação, cá estou. Concordo, "mulheres que se prezam" (seja lá o que isso for) também dizem "porra nenhuma". Dependendo do ambiente em que se encontrem e do hábito de usar ou não a expressão.


----------

